# Funny pictures taken today..



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

The first one was of my my Mamaw sitting on the couch with Gabby. She was lying on the back of the couch as always, and then she decided to rest her head on Mamaws. lol Me and my Papaw both tried to snap the picture, but clearly I was just a little quicker and better at using my phone lol









This is what I saw when I popped my head out the window to check on Tank. He LOVES sitting in chairs. He wasnt using the bathroom at all. LOL



























At my Mamaw and Papaws house, I try not to let Tank run around wild because he likes to "mark", need to cut him off lol, anyways! I was fixing to go wash my face and decided to put him in Gabbys cage for a second. So I told him to go into the cage and he went, but thats Gabbys cage and she knows it! So she went too. Too funny.

Not all the ones in the chairs were taken today.. i lied


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

2 peas in a pod!

Heres some more of Tank and his chairs


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My JRT Lola likes to get up on the back of my neck when I am watching tv. Your Gabby reminds me of her. Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Love all the chair pictures! He's the master of his domain!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Cute pics lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Omg that first photo makes me laugh! Sprocket and Drews parents chi sit behind Drews dad and lick his bald head. LOL


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

The pictures of Tank in the chairs cracked me up! His face is just so serious, he's like, "Uh, yeah... what are YOU lookin at?" I even had to show my boyfriend and he laughed. Bulldogs crack me up.


----------



## Luvmypibble (Apr 4, 2012)

hahah the bulldog I used to have loved to sit in chairs....and he would also perch himself up on the picnic table we used to have.... miss that dog.... great pictures !!! I love bulldogs..


----------

